# Ryedale hutch v Rabbit hutch warehouse



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what Hutch to get either a Ryedale Hutch or Rabbit Hutch Warehouse, I recently purchased a Trixie hutch which came from Germany which I'm not confident enough in leaveing my 2 Rabbit's in there permanently in the Garden because of the way it fitted together, so they are now indoor Rabbit's in my room I can only get a 5ft x 2ft or a 4 ft x 2ft as i want a already assembled one. I already have a run but there are no recent reviews for Rabbit Hutch Warehouse I can't afford to make another mistake with a wrong Hutch.
( a mini lop and a Dutch both 3 months.)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

neither of them are big enough, you need atleast a 6 x 2 ft hutch with a permanently attached 6 x 8 run.

your best bet would actually be to get a shed or a play house, much bigger and a much sturdier build


----------

